# Fishing on Sunday 9/25



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

fishing on sunday - Dead calm 
The three of us ( Jack, George, and myself _Ed ) met at Sherman Cove around 0530, boat was already in the water, so all we had to do load the gear and ice and off we went. Water and morning looked good dead calm









　
First stop, the Mass for bait. Dawn had not yet happened, so the bite was slow. After losing several rigs to Spanish, we finally got about 2 dozen mixed bait and we were off to hole 21. 
About 12 mile out we spotted a log and stopped for inspection. A cast with a large jig, found chicken dolphin. They would not bite the large jig, so changed to a smaller one supplied by Jack. Chicken ____ON.
After an aerobatics display, I got him to the boat. I left him in the water, until we could catch some of the followers. I had to cheer / cajole Jack and George on in getting a second line in the water. George responded first and soon had a second chicken on. I pulled my chicken into the boat and George lost his, but soon had a second on. Next cast hooked another which after several jump that looked like 5 feet in the air, the hook was thrown. Another cast, another chicken. I then passed my pole off to Jack, who not yet caught any yet. George’s cast near the log was met by 4 dolphin jumping out of the water and one fish on. When he pulled his fish in it had a fresh gash along on side. No more strikes after that. 4 chicken dolphin in the cooler.
So we started back towards hole 21 or at least I thought so. After about 5 minutes, of traveling, Jack asked if we were going back in. A quick look verified I was back tracking on the GPS and was actually head for the pass. OK I was on a chicken high and got confused-- I am old. Back on course, we arrive at one of the 21 hole numbers I have. Nothing but squirrel fish. Nothing on to the next gps point or the next or the next or the next. About this time Jack and George were looking at me like “ Are all we going to do is catch bait” 
So we decide to go somewhere I knew there would be fish. We did a little trolling on the way over and Jack picked up a bonito which while unhooking, I expertly put one of the hooks into my finger. This is the third time this year. You would think I would learn- but then again I am old. Jack convinced me that he could pull it out with line. Which he did very expertly. 


















On to the rubble, except the first spot was again had bait only. However, the next spot held Mingo’s, AJ and Grouper. Total for this spot was one short AJ, lots of ruby red, squirrel fish, one short grouper and 30 mingos, plus lots released and several large fish that somehow got lost. We must have caught 50 plus fish in two hours. We saw a boat going by and called them over, explained we were leaving and the fish were still biting. 









They returned the favor by telling us about some large AJ they had found. So we started of the general area of the Ajs. No luck could find them so it was time to go home. 
It was a fun day with good company and conversation- I want to thank George and Jack for the company








​


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sticking a finger with a hook every now and then happens when fishing, just clean and disinfect it well and it it turns ugly go see the doc. Anyway, looks like a good time was had by all. It's always good to put some dinner in the fish box.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Very fine photos and story. Thanks a million for posting


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that water looks great! glad you got out, nice pictures and report


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Nice job Ed! Wish we would have got into some gags the other day, but still had fun thanks!

Chase


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

That looks like a trip you will remember! thanks for the post


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish, looks like you had a great day fishing.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It was a great day. Old Guys Rule..!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I have to say my favorite pic was the 2011 Ford Mustang V6 in the garage. Over 300hp from a V6 Mustang is impressive! My brand new 1995 Mustang GT with a 5.0 V8 made 225hp.

Enjoyed the fishing report/pics as well my friend! Good job and yes Old Guys Rule!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Gotta love pulling in mingos 3 at a time:thumbup:


----------



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

Great post! Thanks for sharing...I need to start doing the same thing...posting AND catching that is. lol I'll post my 4 Triggers caught out on the edge/trysler a few weeks ago. Wish I could show the 15 or so snapper we caught - all within about 18 to 28 inches. No AJs but we did catch a few the week before in the same area. I can never seem to catch those mingos when I try but love a good mingo fry!


----------

